# The Annotated Hobbit



## Tar-Elenion (Aug 23, 2002)

*Annotated Hobbit, New Edition, brief review*

I just received a review copy of the new edition of the Annotated
Hobbit (working in the industry has some benefits). I have only been
able to skim over it.
Some changes from the first edition are that it includes some colour
plates (from JRRT and other artists) more commentary on some of the
black and white illustrations, the notes on the textual revisions of
The Hobbit are now included in the body of the book instead of as an
appendix. Some of the annotations are expanded (for example the
'pointy ears', the 'scientific version revision', the two Thrains
controversy is addressed, Thranduil's hair is mentioned). There is an
expanded bibliogaphy.
All new to this edition is the inclusion of the 'Quest of Erebor' one
version of which was included in UT. The UT version was the compressed
'C' text, with extracted passages from the longer 'B' text given at
the end. The entire 'B' typescript is given as an appendix in this
edition and does include previously unpublished information.
Price is $28.00.


----------



## Cian (Aug 23, 2002)

Thanks Tar-E. Looks like I'll have to have this edition too (the wife will groan again that I already have one ~protest~ yeah but not _this_ one! )


----------



## LúthienTinúviel (Oct 6, 2002)

I haven't bought this yet, but I was wondering what other's opinions are...?


----------



## Confusticated (Oct 6, 2002)

This link is to the only mention of this that I have saw around here 
Maybe some others will reply.


----------



## LúthienTinúviel (Oct 6, 2002)

Sounds like a must have. Thanks Tar-Elenion.  *sits patiently and waits for next pay check* Birthdays really need to happen more often.


----------



## LúthienTinúviel (Oct 6, 2002)

Thanks a lot, Confusticated.  Sorry to double post.


----------



## YayGollum (Oct 7, 2002)

Anything having to do with Gollum?


----------



## Mrs. Maggott (Oct 8, 2002)

From a new member a large "thank you". I have been an avid JRRT fan for years, but for quite a number now, various (and boring) life issues have sort of removed me from the main-stream of the new releases by CT etc. People like yourself who are "in the know" need to keep those of us less informed "up to speed" on what's out there, what we need to have and what we should avoid (inaccurate).

Again, thanks. I will try to find a copy when it becomes available to more than "industry insiders".


----------

